# Sig Sp2022 - Any tips?



## WirelessMaven (May 26, 2009)

I am SIG owner and new to the Forum. Just purchased an SP2022 (9m) and was curious if anyone out there has any feedback and/or tips on this firearm? Also any tips on best ammo for this model would be appreciated.

I have had a Mosquito for a while and love it. I found that CCI works best by far and have shot thousands of rounds with zero issues, its an awesome .22 -- I am hoping that the 9m SP2022 is just as reliable as its cousins in the "2.." series are...

Thanks for the feedback....

WM


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

It's a great gun, a pleasure to shoot and very reliable. Enjoy! :smt023


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!

If you haven't already done so, please take a few minutes to familiarize yourself with the forum guidelines.
http://www.handgunforum.net/misc.php...rum_guidelines

While I don't have that model, I do have a Sig. Mine has eaten any ammo I've fed it, so I will venture a guess yours will too. If this gun is for SD/HD I will suggest to buy a few extra boxes of whatever ammo you decide on just to be sure the gun does like it. A SD situation is not the time to find out your gun jams with "X" brand of ammo.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Your SP will eat anything out there in the way of ammo. Just give it a good thorough cleaning BEFORE you go to the range for the first time. Mags too as there is some nasty, sticky browninh/yellow grease insie and out. After you get your gun and mags cleaned, put a light coat of light gun oil or CLP or whatever you use and have on hand. Reassemble with a little grease on the rails and you should be ready to rock and roll.

The trigger will get even better as it gets broken in, if you can imagine that :mrgreen:


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

*To the forum*​
Well, it's a Sig Sauer..It's going to treat you well especially in you treat it well. +1 on the inside and out cleaning prior to first use. As with most weapons they are packed with all kinds of funky stuff to ship it. I haven't met a Sig I didn't like. Be sure to post a range report when you get to take it out.


----------

